# Top Things To Do And See For 6 Days in Yarmouth, Mass.



## WinniWoman (Aug 14, 2018)

So, in a few weeks our exchange to the Cove at Yarmouth comes up. Need some suggestions as to what to see and do there and the surrounding area(s).

Also, suggestions for where to go for food shopping for the unit which has no stove or oven.

And, of course, a couple of restaurants for the one or two dinners we will eat out.

​


----------



## silentg (Aug 14, 2018)

The 99 restaurant on Rt 28 is good. So is Keltic Kitchen. We own a week at Holly Tree right up the street from you.
We are not going again until October 2019.
Have a great time!
Silentg


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 14, 2018)

Trying to remember our trip.  I know we spent one day in woods Hole and exploring that area. We drove to Provincetown and there were lots of interesting stops en route and national park there too, and do go in library and see all three floors.   We spent a day in the Chatham area and went to the Marconi museum too, it was raining, and we spent a day in the sandwich area, there was an nteresting museum in the area and some times along the shoreline and marshes.  I would love a day trip to Martha’s Vineyard. Anyhow I wrote two reviews on tug and detailed things we did.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 15, 2018)

If you like Greek style pizza try the no frills George's Pizza in Harwich Port on the main street (don't ask for olives if you don't like the salty style ones). Chapin's restaurant off 6A in Dennis for dinner (our favorite place-great fish and chips). Kreme and Cone for a more casual fish & chips dinner. If you go to P-town there's the Pilgrim Monument and neighboring Provincetown Museum. A whale watch cruise can be interesting - I prefer the one out of Barnstable tho the P-town ones are quicker. If you like exercise the Cape Cod rail trail always makes for a nice walk. There is a train ride that I did quite some time ago, but I don't remember it being something I would do again. You might like watching a movie some evening at the Wellfleet Drive In.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 15, 2018)

Is a day trip to Newport, RI doable from there?


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 15, 2018)

I love Newport it is probably doable but so limited in time available


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 15, 2018)

Does anyone know if at The Cove at Yarmouth if the mini fridge has any sort of freezer and how big it is? 

This really throws me off not having a full kitchen. Big hassle.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 15, 2018)

Dine at the Brazilian Grill in hyannis. Go weekday lunch, which cost about 1/2 compared to other times and just the same food.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 15, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Does anyone know if at The Cove at Yarmouth if the mini fridge has any sort of freezer and how big it is?
> 
> This really throws me off not having a full kitchen. Big hassle.




If you look at the Gallery pics on the resort website it shows the mini fridge - but it only has one door.   So, I can only assume it must be the type that is the built in shelf, enough to put a couple ice cube trays in.    You should call the resort to ask them exactly.   It also looks like a Keurig coffee maker.

Good luck with meals.....I'm pretty sure you are driving, maybe you could bring an electric skillet with you or a hot plate??   There appears to be counter space for it.






As for Newport, your looking at a 2 hour drive each way.   Doable.....but a long day.

Sorry I can't help out with things to do in the area.....haven't spent much time on the cape.     I have gone to Woods Hole, they have a tiny aquarium.   Take a day trip to one of the islands (martha's vineyard or Nantucket).   Plymouth MA is driveable, but not sure if worth it.  That is all I got.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks, mdurette. I'll call the resort. Unfortunately, I no longer have an electric skillet.  But I think I will definitely bring my electric tea pot because I absolutely hate microwave water for my tea (I am not a coffee drinker). I thought maybe this would not be allowed? (but who's going to know?).

We like to have our breakfasts in for the most part. I suppose we could nuke eggs in the microwave (ugh).  A toaster is listed but I have to confirm with the resort. Cereal and oatmeal is fine for us.

Lunches should be easy (sandwiches, salad, etc.), but in terms of dinners- it will be challenging. Maybe the supermarkets will have some of those prepared meals I can just put in the microwave. We don't need to eat a gourmet meal every night. Have a couple of dinners out and the rest in this way. If there was at least a freezer we could get some frozen veggies and meals, but that ain't going to work in this set up. And there goes our after dinner frozen yogurt habit! LOL! It will be fine- just a few days. We honestly could stand to NOT eat dinner- have so much weight to lose. Ha! Ha!

Yeah-guess we will have to skip Newport. It is a 5.5 hour drive as it is to get to this resort (with no traffic) and we are already losing a day because hubby can't get the Friday check in day off, so we have to leave the next morning- so 1/2 of that day will also be gone. Going to try to leave at 5 am. Ugh.

Definitely will take the ferry to Martha's Vineyard. Expensive to take the car I saw on line. But I don't know that we wouldn't want to take our car on the ferry to get around once we are there. Have to check into this more.

What exactly is in Plymouth, Mass? A rock? Lol!

I heard there is live theater around there somewhere so will look onto that. Only been to the Cape once- when we were in our 20's! Went to Provincetown whale watching and to the Dunes/National seashore there. Stayed in a little motel. That's all I remember- and the traffic hell we had to endure on Labor Day weekend. Won't ever forget that! Never went back. Will be interesting this time around. Not the kind of vacation we are used to. But- we're game to it out again.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 16, 2018)

Yeah, Plymouth.....a rock is about what I recall.    They also have fishing charters and whale watching excursions, but you can most likely find that on the cape.    There is also Plimoth Planation if you are into that kind of stuff.  https://www.plimoth.org/

Another idea for meals....does the resort have grills for use?   That would work with a can of veggies!   Also, ask if the microwave has a convention oven option.   That may work for something too.

Not sure when you are going by the Cape Cod Melody tent in Hyannis has a couple shows in Sept.  Ziggy Marley on the 2nd and Jeff Dunham on the 7th.     I think Jeff Dunham is hysterical!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 16, 2018)

We had a horrible stay in what was claimed as a one bedroom on cape cod.  When we checked in, I asked for walk in clinic.  I had horrible bronchitis and there was no way for my husband to get away as what separated the bed from the love seat which was three feet away was an accordion door that went acrosss the entire room.  The kitchen was not as big as what you have pictured.  Anyhow I didn’t realize it but they had some kind of kitchen facility at the end of the resort to use.   Maybe they will have one there.


----------



## silentg (Aug 16, 2018)

Take a day trip to Hyannis. Lots of shops and it’s there you can take the boat to Martha’s Vinyard. Are you going after Labor Day?
If so, the Cape will be less crowded and you will enjoy it more.
We have family and friends that live on the Cape, we usually visit with them, but we have gone off on our own taking drives to Chatham and Brewster. The drive inn at Welfleet, is a trip back in time. My brother and sister in law just spent two weeks in Wellfleet, also the National Sea Shore is Down that way. Nausette Beach is beautiful.
We are planning a trip to Cape Cod  in October 2019. Let us know how your vacation goes and share some tips for us
Have Fun!
Silentg


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 16, 2018)

silentg said:


> Take a day trip to Hyannis. Lots of shops and it’s there you can take the boat to Martha’s Vinyard. Are you going after Labor Day?
> If so, the Cape will be less crowded and you will enjoy it more.
> We have family and friends that live on the Cape, we usually visit with them, but we have gone off on our own taking drives to Chatham and Brewster. The drive inn at Welfleet, is a trip back in time. My brother and sister in law just spent two weeks in Wellfleet, also the National Sea Shore is Down that way. Nausette Beach is beautiful.
> We are planning a trip to Cape Cod  in October 2019. Let us know how your vacation goes and share some tips for us
> ...



Thanks. Yes- going on the 8th of Sept.


----------



## jl2010 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello, I own week 26 at The Cove.  Ask away. 
In the room you will find a larger style dorm fridge, keurig machine, sink and toaster and all the utensils and plate, cups etc you need. What you can't find..ask for. There are gas grills and charcoal grills outside and all utensils can be borrowed from the sports center.  I usually go up to GOL (brazillian grocery) to buy pre-marinated meats and sausages, rolls etc, and we eat a lot of BBQ for dinner during our week there in general. Sandwiches and leftovers for lunch, microwavable pizzas too. I also bring a pressure cooker and make (in 10- 35 minutes depending)  things like lazy man's lasagna, tacos,  stews, and shredded chicken sliders, but shhhhh you are not supposed to do that.  I have kids, so that's how we typically roll with food. Unfortunately with Yarmouth they do not allow kitchens in these types of units. It's a town thing.
For the Keurig, we typically bring regular coffee, and I have the reusable pods we use from Dollar Tree. You can get 2 for a buck and whalla regular coffee.  Not a big fans for the throwaways.

Brain Dump:
JFK Museum in Hyannis
Cape Cod Potato Chip Factory (free quick tour and free chips)
Hyannis itself is a very nice walkign town with lots of shops. Falmouth too!
Falmouth also has a small free aquarium you can walk through. My kids love it.
Ferries to both islands are available from Hyannis. Go see martha's Vineyard one day and Nantucket the next.
Chatham is a cute town. Go to the fish pier and see the seals.
Take a seal tour out to Monomoy from as close as Harwichport.
Take a duck tour in Hyannis. It's not as great as Boston, but fun.
See a show at the Cape Cod Melody Tent
Check out the national sea shore and it's beaches.  All national sea shore beaches are free after 4PM when the guards go home. 
You can get half price beach passes for yarmouth beaches at the front desk of the Cove. Get em early. They do have a limited amount.
Hang out at our new outdoor pool with full bar, food, and live music in the evenings.
My favorite little breakfast place (really better for take out) is Bagels and Beyond just a few blocks down. They make their own bagels and they are delicious and inexpensive.
Keltic Kitchen is fantastic! There is always a line though so expect it.
The inflatable park and new water park are a big draw just down the road in Yarmouth.
Heritage Musuem and Gardens in Sandwich is beautiful. Check it out.
Cape Cod Musuem of Natural History is also nice. Great mudflat tours outside during low tide.
A day in province town is always a blast and a long drive.
Check out the wellfleet drive-in schedule for a show or if they are having a flea market that day.
Absolutely go on a whale watch from Hyannis, Provincetown or Plymouth if you have never been. Great trip!!
There are other bay tours out of hyannis too.
Pirate ship tour is fun for the kids
Oh, the Wydah pirate museum is in yarmouth too.
Captain Parkers restaurant is a nice fish restaurant in Yarmouth.
Ooh and one of my favorites Sesuit Harbor Cafe.- simple place on the water outdoor watching the ships coming in and out of the harbor. This one is a real locals type place.
Buds Go Carts in Harwich Port is fun and an institution. Bud is mid 80s and has owned this place forever.

There is probably more, but I have to go. Enjoy!!!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 16, 2018)

My friend from cape cod reported a man bitten by shark in Truro


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 16, 2018)

https://magazine.northeast.aaa.com/daily/life/food-dining/cape-cod-restaurants/


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 16, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> My friend from cape cod reported a man bitten by shark in Truro



No way am I going in that water! A shame because I love to be in water. I will just put my camp chair on the edge of the shoreline.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 16, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> https://magazine.northeast.aaa.com/daily/life/food-dining/cape-cod-restaurants/



Thanks for this! Will have to check out some of them. My husband loves clam chowder especially.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 16, 2018)

jl2010 said:


> Hello, I own week 26 at The Cove.  Ask away.
> In the room you will find a larger style dorm fridge, keurig machine, sink and toaster and all the utensils and plate, cups etc you need. What you can't find..ask for. There are gas grills and charcoal grills outside and all utensils can be borrowed from the sports center.  I usually go up to GOL (brazillian grocery) to buy pre-marinated meats and sausages, rolls etc, and we eat a lot of BBQ for dinner during our week there in general. Sandwiches and leftovers for lunch, microwavable pizzas too. I also bring a pressure cooker and make (in 10- 35 minutes depending)  things like lazy man's lasagna, tacos,  stews, and shredded chicken sliders, but shhhhh you are not supposed to do that.  I have kids, so that's how we typically roll with food. Unfortunately with Yarmouth they do not allow kitchens in these types of units. It's a town thing.
> For the Keurig, we typically bring regular coffee, and I have the reusable pods we use from Dollar Tree. You can get 2 for a buck and whalla regular coffee.  Not a big fans for the throwaways.
> 
> ...




Wow! Thanks for all this information! Some really great ideas!

I am still unsure about how to take the ferries. Should we put our car on the ferries?


----------



## mdurette (Aug 16, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Wow! Thanks for all this information! Some really great ideas!
> 
> I am still unsure about how to take the ferries. Should we put our car on the ferries?




If you are worried about the logistics or putting your car on the ferry - don't be.   Super easy and they are well organized.  You simply put your car in line and go on when they tell you.  There are attendants on the ferry to tell you where to park and when you are about 1 inch from the bumper in front of you 


As for the sharks - there have been a few recent reports of shark sightings off the coast and yesterday the man was bitten in the leg and torso.  Today video surfaced of a great white shark just off shore in Ptown feasting on a seal.   The waters are getting very warm around here and at the end of the day - the water is the sharks home....we are the guests.   (hopefully not dinner guests!)

Personally - I'm not a fan of the water around here anyway and never go deep enough that I can't see my feet.   It has nothing to do with sharks - its the crabs I try to avoid!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 17, 2018)

mdurette said:


> If you are worried about the logistics or putting your car on the ferry - don't be.   Super easy and they are well organized.  You simply put your car in line and go on when they tell you.  There are attendants on the ferry to tell you where to park and when you are about 1 inch from the bumper in front of you
> 
> 
> As for the sharks - there have been a few recent reports of shark sightings off the coast and yesterday the man was bitten in the leg and torso.  Today video surfaced of a great white shark just off shore in Ptown feasting on a seal.   The waters are getting very warm around here and at the end of the day - the water is the sharks home....we are the guests.   (hopefully not dinner guests!)
> ...





LOL! No- not worried about putting the car on the ferry at all.  We take ferries all the time going to VT from NY.

The Cape one is just very expensive. I read somewhere that it is cheaper to just hop on the ferry and then rent a car when you get to Martha's Vineyard. Not sure how that works. Or- is it necessary to even have a car on Nantucket or Martha's Vineyard?  That is what I am asking..If it is better to take the car, then we will so so.

When I was a kid I always went into the ocean and never thought twice about it (in NY, NJ and Connect)- just was always on the lookout for jelly fish. In Hawaii- I snorkeled away and of course, the Caribbean- love the water there! 

But not familiar with the waters off the Cape except I am always hearing about sharks- especially great whites- and how cold the water is. That's enough to keep me away. And- yeah- crabs- no thanks! LOL! I guess I will be in the pool a lot!


----------



## bluehende (Aug 17, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> When I was a kid I always went into the ocean and never thought twice about it (in NY, NJ and Connect)- just was always on the lookout for jelly fish. In Hawaii- I snorkeled away and of course, the Caribbean- love the water there!
> 
> But not familiar with the waters off the Cape except I am always hearing about sharks- especially great whites- and how cold the water is. That's enough to keep me away. And- yeah- crabs- no thanks! LOL! I guess I will be in the pool a lot!



Where is that sense of adventure.  You are probably in much more danger getting to the beach than in the water.  The only real worry is shore break and big surf if you cannot handle it.  It is interesting that what we can see we do not worry about, but those things we cann't scare the crap out of us.

Are their any good grocery stores with meal carry outs.  That seems to be our dinner of last resort when time and amount of effort become a problem.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 17, 2018)

bluehende said:


> Where is that sense of adventure.  You are probably in much more danger getting to the beach than in the water.  The only real worry is shore break and big surf if you cannot handle it.  It is interesting that what we can see we do not worry about, but those things we cann't scare the crap out of us.
> 
> Are their any good grocery stores with meal carry outs.  That seems to be our dinner of last resort when time and amount of effort become a problem.




LOL! True! Driving on cape Cod and Maine can be a nightmare.

 I have to "feel" things out. I like adventure- but not danger- two different animals in my book.

Yeah- we will probably just get a few carry out meals from a grocery store and eat the rest of the dinners out. Also- will have a few lunches out as well while sightseeing on some long days. It's really only a short week so we will be ok. There is a Shaws and a Stop and Shop nearby I read.


----------



## bluehende (Aug 17, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> LOL! True! Driving on cape Cod and Maine can be a nightmare.
> 
> I have to "feel" things out. I like adventure- but not danger- two different animals in my book.
> 
> Yeah- we will probably just get a few carry out meals from a grocery store and eat the rest of the dinners out. Also- will have a few lunches out as well while sightseeing on some long days. It's really only a short week so we will be ok. There is a Shaws and a Stop and Shop nearby I read.



We are currently on the outer banks with a full kitchen and a Harris Teeter basically in our parking lot.  I will be taking food home we planned for dinner.  It is a shame HT doesn't move north.  With fried chicken and subs cheap on Friday, racks of ribs on Sat, and Rotisserie chicken on sun for less than I can buy the ingredients it is too easy.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 17, 2018)

bluehende said:


> We are currently on the outer banks with a full kitchen and a Harris Teeter basically in our parking lot.  I will be taking food home we planned for dinner.  It is a shame HT doesn't move north.  With fried chicken and subs cheap on Friday, racks of ribs on Sat, and Rotisserie chicken on sun for less than I can buy the ingredients it is too easy.




I actually do not eat meat (well- occasionally some turkey)- so a place like the Cape with lots of fish joints is perfect for me!


----------



## silentg (Aug 17, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> My friend from cape cod reported a man bitten by shark in Truro


Yes I heard that too


----------



## mdurette (Aug 17, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> There is a Shaws and a Stop and Shop nearby I read.



You will find both Shaws and Stop and Shop have rotisserie chicken and turkey.   Assuming they carry the same items as the ones around here....you won't find a huge selection of prepared hot meals to go.  

EDIT - just read the no meat.  You can disregard above 

Stop and Shop does have Peapod - which is their delivery service.  If you want to avoid actually shopping, you can order online and set up a time window for you to just drive to the store and they bring the groceries out to you   NOTE:  they do charge slightly higher prices for this service than in the store.


----------



## jl2010 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,

Only worry about sharks near Chatham and on the National Sea Shore.  They are not on the bay side or on the sound side and certainly never in the Lewis bay. 
Sharks are on the national sea shore, because they are attracted by all the seals that populate Monomoy National Wildlife Refuge and Stellwagen Bank National Marine Sanctuary.
Huge abundance of food that attracts the whales, and seals, which attracts the sharks. oooh boy!


----------



## jl2010 (Aug 17, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> LOL! No- not worried about putting the car on the ferry at all.  We take ferries all the time going to VT from NY.
> 
> The Cape one is just very expensive. I read somewhere that it is cheaper to just hop on the ferry and then rent a car when you get to Martha's Vineyard. Not sure how that works. Or- is it necessary to even have a car on Nantucket or Martha's Vineyard?  That is what I am asking..If it is better to take the car, then we will so so.
> 
> ...




If you are worried about getting around Martha's Vineyard, I know they have a public bus system. I've taken it to the Alpaca Farm out there.  Not sure about Nantucket.  I would imagine there are bikes for rent though. Maybe look into that.


----------



## jl2010 (Aug 17, 2018)

Bayview Street Beach Hyannis is a little unknown gem..so SHHHHHHH!. This beach is free, but small and unique right where the ships come in and out of the harbor.  I promise you there are zero sharks here. Zero. They have about 15 parking spots and we have gone here as late as 11 - 12 and parked without issues.  Of course if it gets out too much it might be harder, but I'm going to share with TUG anyway. Very close to The Cove.  Enjoy.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 17, 2018)

jl2010 said:


> Bayview Street Beach Hyannis is a little unknown gem..so SHHHHHHH!. This beach is free, but small and unique right where the ships come in and out of the harbor.  I promise you there are zero sharks here. Zero. They have about 15 parking spots and we have gone here as late as 11 - 12 and parked without issues.  Of course if it gets out too much it might be harder, but I'm going to share with TUG anyway. Very close to The Cove.  Enjoy.



Your secret's good with me! Thanks!


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 22, 2018)

We’ve been going to Chatham for over 40 years. 
The Main Street is very nice with shops you can wander in and out of.
The Chatham Lighthouse has a nice view of the Atlantic. On a select few days during the summer they let you climb to the top...I’m not sure if you can do it off season. 
Just down the road is the fish pier. Depending on the tide, you can watch the fishing boats come in and watch the fish get loaded off the boats.
If you are looking for a fine dining experience The Chatham Bars Inn is very nice.
The Chatham Airport offers flying tours during the summer, maybe during the off season on weekends?
There is a bike trail that goes through Chatham.  I’m not sure which other towns it goes through.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 24, 2018)

If you bike, you can rent bikes on Nantucket near the ferry. There are also guided tours available and public bus service. It isn't a big island and there is a lot to see and do in town, so for a day trip, I'd leave the car behind. We take ours over when we stay all week, but in the summer it is about $400 roundtrip for the car.

Sheila


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 24, 2018)

sfwilshire said:


> If you bike, you can rent bikes on Nantucket near the ferry. There are also guided tours available and public bus service. It isn't a big island and there is a lot to see and do in town, so for a day trip, I'd leave the car behind. We take ours over when we stay all week, but in the summer it is about $400 roundtrip for the car.
> 
> Sheila



Thanks!

I think we will do tours of Nantucket and Martha's Vineyard. I saw something that is in combination with the ferries. Do you think I need to book those now (2 weeks ahead) or wait until we are closer to  the vacation? I hate to book them and then the weather is turns out bad. Closer I would at least have some idea of what the weather will be.

As for bikes- we would probably just rent and ride bikes on a bike path somewhere- not on Nantucket. Any ideas on that? Is there a bike path you would recommend?


----------



## tonyg (Aug 25, 2018)

The Cape Cod Rail trail runs from Dennis to Harwich then forks out to go to Chatham or Wellfleet and there are many other bike trails. There are leaflets about bike trails wherever they have them for attractions. There are a lot of bike rental shops on or near the rail trail.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 26, 2018)

So- I booked the high speed ferries from Hyannis- one (Hy Line with prepaid parking) to Martha's Vineyard for one day and a 3 hour group tour; and the other (Steamship Authority) to Nantucket on another day and will try to get the tickets for the 90 minute Barrett tour at the outgoing ferry ticket booth (since they only sell them there).

Since we have to check in a day late- and we can't really do anything much on the check in and check out days- this only really leaves 3 days for other things like bike riding, beaches, and sightseeing on the mainland, and hanging at the resort a bit.  

Thanks for all your suggestions! I have them all written down and it looks like we will have plenty to do!


----------



## theo (Aug 26, 2018)

jl2010 said:


> *Only worry about sharks near Chatham* and on the National Sea Shore.  *They are not on the bay side* or on the sound side...



Herring Cove Beach in P-town is a CCNS beach on the bay side. There *have* been shark sightings there in recent days.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 26, 2018)

theo said:


> Fwiw, Herring Cove Beach in Provincetown is a CCNS beach, on the bay side. Shark sightings there in recent days.



I'll stick with the pool! LOL!


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Aug 30, 2018)

Tell me about week 26 in that area. I just closed on week 26 at Riverview in S. Yarmouth, thanks to an awesome TUGGER we’ve never been.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 31, 2018)

It's gonna be hot and crowded with tourists. Riverview is a small resort converted so from a motel in the mid or late 1990's.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 31, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Tell me about week 26 in that area.



Just one word comes to mind, traffic.

If you end up not liking, it may make a decent trader.   150 TDI with II and about 30-32 TPU with RCI.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 1, 2018)

Mary Ann
I second the suggestion on the town of Sandwich. It's a beautiful, quaint “Cape” town with many historical sites , Inns, and eateries
We went to the following places there:

*Sandwich Glass Museum:*  The glass museum is an interesting museum of the famous glass works in Sandwich that operated from 1825 to 1888.

*Hoxie House (Sandwich):* A 1675 Cape cod “saltbox” house showing the harsh living conditions and social structure of early Cape Cod settlers.  The guides are particularly good in that during their narration they explain the origins of many of the old sayings that we use daily.

*The Dexter Grist Mill (Sandwich):* A water powered corn mill that still operates today (you can even buy flour from them).  It was interesting to see how they separate the various parts of the whole grain (kernel, cover, and inside pulp) during the milling process. Like the Hoxie house tour guides they also explained the origins of many of the old sayings (“nose to the grindstone”,  “wait your turn”,  “rule of thumb”, etc).  Locals also fill up water jugs at the artesian fountain past the mill that is feed by Shawnee Pond. This area is very scenic.

Dunbar Tea Shop in Sandwich:  This is a cozy little teahouse and garden that is perfect for a snack or lunch during your exploration of Sandwich.  It serves various specialty teas, desserts, soups, lunch items, etc.













*
Heritage Plantation and Gardens (Sandwich):* This expansive plantation houses several museums, car collections, and gardens. Its easy to get lost in this place because its so large.  They have little shuttle buses (like golf carts) that you use like buses to take you to the various attractions on the plantation.  The car museum was especially good.  They also have a few café’s at the plantation.  This isn’t a cheap place  ($11/person) but it’s worth it

Greg


----------



## mdurette (Sep 12, 2018)

Mpumilla - how are you making out on the cape?   Not the best weather week.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 12, 2018)

mdurette said:


> Mpumilla - how are you making out on the cape?   Not the best weather week.



I was just about to post and you beat me to it!

Yes- it has been absolutely gloomy here all week. As I had mentioned, we arrived a day late due to my husband having to work. Saturday we arrived at 10:15 am and had a quick and easy check-in and a nice townhouse that backs up on Lewis Bay. After getting settled we went out to a Stop and Shop for some food and then got acclimated to the resort. The weather was cold and windy and I went in the indoor pool and hot tub. We then got the worst Chinese takeout we had ever tasted-worse than we had years ago in Virginia.

The next day- Sunday- was cloudy- but at least not raining-So we headed out to explore the entire National Seashore all the way up to Provincetown. Amazingly, the sun did peek out here and there and it did warm up a bit but still very windy. We did have to wear light jackets. This was my favorite part of the vacation. A very full day.

Then on Monday, our ferry to Martha's Vineyard was cancelled due to high winds and rough surf. But because we got to the dock early we were able to rebook for the next day, including the tour of the island we were scheduled to be on.

So - we re grouped and we took a ride to Sandwich and visited the Heritage Gardens and Museums (got a last minute Groupon deal) and some of the other sites that Greg G recommended. Just in time, as we were about done, it started to rain and we headed over to Captain Parkers Restaurant for fish and chips and that great clam chowder. We came back to the resort and sat outside listening to the band. I had an outlandishly priced White Russian sitting by the firepit. Band was good.

Tuesday the ferry left as scheduled to Martha's Vineyard and we had the 3 hour tour of the island. Had some really good lobster rolls at Nancy's. Again, it was cloudy, but the sun did peek out a bit, It was actually very humid and waiting to go back, we were all attacked by sea fleas. Then, it rained overnight in West Yarmouth.

Today, we went to Nantucket. Very cloudy and foggy and cold on the ferry. When we got there, again the sun peeked out and we went on the 90 minute tour that was cut down to one hour for who knows why. It began to warm up as we walked around the town afterwards and had a delicious home made ice cream waffle cone from the Juice Bar. Back on the ferry it was total fog and cold.

Tomorrow I think we will just chill at the resort. I think rain is expected. Overall, we did the things we wanted to do outside of beaching. Supposedly the sun is going to come out on Friday when we check-out and continue for most of the week. It figures.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 13, 2018)

After many disappointments in Chinese restaurants, we finally found one this spring in a shopping center in East Harwich - Szechuan Delight. Not great, but perhaps the best on the cape for take out.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 13, 2018)

Glad you are making the best of it!     

Personally, I have never found the fascination with the cape.   So many of my coworkers have moved there or have vacation homes there.    I don't even have the interest to stay for a long weekend.    

I keep thinking I need to head out to the Berkshires (western MA) for a week, but never make it there.

Give me New Hampshire or even Maine and I'm gone though....


----------



## missyrcrews (Sep 13, 2018)

mdurette said:


> Glad you are making the best of it!
> 
> Personally, I have never found the fascination with the cape.   So many of my coworkers have moved there or have vacation homes there.    I don't even have the interest to stay for a long weekend.
> 
> ...


I've only been to the Cape one time.  The thought of negotiating Boston traffic makes me a nervous wreck. 

My parents have been to the Berkshires several times and stayed at the Wyndham at Bentley Brook.  Great area...we're going for April break in 2020. 

MaryAnn, glad that you've made lemonade out of the lemons.    Now just to finish up the last week of work, and you can figure out what comes next!  Safe travels home!


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 13, 2018)

In some ways the Cape reminds me a bit of Long Island, NY. I personally can do without the endless stores and amusement venues and traffic. If it is like this now this time of year, I can't imagine how it must be in the height of summer. I don't do shopping. There is nothing in these shops I would want to buy at this stage in my life. I don't get it when I see these older people buying all kinds of unnecessary crap.

I do love the National Seashore- just beautiful and I loved the rough sea and the dunes and watching the seals roll in the water. There are a lot of ranger led activities that go on- just like in any National Park. We walked the Atlantic Cedar Tree Swamp Trail- lovely.

Paved bike paths everywhere, though we didn't have a chance to use them. Great seafood. And, of course, the charm of all the historic buildings and houses.

Martha's Vineyard and Nantucket are beautiful, though not places I would want to live even if I was rich. (How the heck can this many people be so rich? I mean- these 2 islands are just a small sample of the monetary richness in this country and I just don't get how there can be so many rich people in one country, never mind these small islands? What do they all do for a living?). Happy to have gotten to see them, but wouldn't go back because what they offer you can get on the mainland- ocean, fish, quaint shops and scenery. Again, the homes are gorgeous. The vibe is wonderful. But let's face it- they are the rich people's playgrounds and tourist traps.

On Martha's Vineyard I think there is just one public beach. I also took notice on the Nantucket Ferry back to the Cape that there were workers with paint on their clothes coming back from jobs they have there.

One thing I have always said- I think the Mass. people are great! Almost every interaction we have had with people from Mass. has been pleasant. They are just so darn nice!

Anyway, to each his own. I am not a "nautical" person. I do love the ocean and lakes and mountains.

As for the Berkshires, they are ok, but I was a bit bored there. (They are just 2 hours from where we live). You won't like them as much as NH or Maine. And definitely not as nice as Vermont- but to me, nothing is. 

PS After a week of nothing but clouds, rain and fog, starting on our checkout day there will be 4 days in a row of nothing but full sunshine!!!! Right now for the first time the sky is clear and we can see the moon and stars! SMH...


----------



## jl2010 (Sep 17, 2018)

theo said:


> Herring Cove Beach in P-town is a CCNS beach on the bay side. There *have* been shark sightings there in recent days.



It's Provincetown, on the very tip of Cape Cod and bordering Stellwagon bank and open Atlantic waters. I'm talking about Sandwich, Barnstable, Dennis, Brewster, Harwich, West Dennis, Hyannis, Falmouth, Mashpee, Osterville beaches etc and all the areas that don't have geography that Sharks are attracted too.  Best to swim where sharks won't be.  Inner Bay and Sound.


----------

